# HGH



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew anything about HGH as i have heard that it is better for permenant fat loss as opposed to ECA stacks?


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Let me be honest, my gym is a bit of a pharmacy! 

LOL

For some of the big boys, and from the random chats we have pre-comp, HGH is used. Some of the guys prefer Stacks, and then of course you got the cutting agents and clens. HGH basically sucks you in and makes you look really tight, shredding you up, and the effects do last that little bit longer than standard fat burners from what I have been told!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

so is HGH a steroid?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

HGH is not a steroid, there is alot of hgh supplements about,but the real deal will cost u,

i no its expensive but i dont no the exact prices

its ment to also reverse the aging process

and is the richmans drug


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board laura


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Exactly what Dave said, HGH is a rich man's drug. It is also said to be quite toxic in many ways, however Im not that educated on it's effects, sorry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

dam i wish i was rich


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

hmmmmm money...*starts to imagine of things he could buy...

Its blows being a student!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Has anyone tried ASN HUMAGRO?

Like the one from Steves shop?

If so did u have any noticable effects?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hgh is human growth hormone and not an anabolic hormone like insulin of testosterone. It does have excellent fat burning qualities, especially stubborn abdominal fat due to sub cutaneous injections possible.

It is best stacked with anabolics and not so effective in its own, it will also make you grow at a rapid rate in all directions so prob not advised for simple slimmers.

It is so expensive per an iu, you gotta have the champaigne pocket for that one.

Other good chemical fat burners people use are thyroid hormone clones such as T3 (cytomel) or T4 (L-Thyrosine) these may have serious sides and would advise serious research before trying them but there supposed to be very effective and alot cheaper than HGH


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply IanUK,

I am looking for a really good fat loss supplement for slimming and toning so maybe HGH wouldnt be such a good idea after all!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

hi Laura I would stick with a good ECA stack, nothing is better than that for fat burning. I used Clenbuterol for a while amd found it superb, but after a while you cant use it as your body adapts to the drug.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah i think that my body is adapting to the ECA stack, as i do not find it as powerful anymore. I have been taking it on and off now for around 3ish months, but where as one used to make me sick in the gym now i dont feel anything when i take two or three. so where do you cross the line?

Thats why i was thinking if i could take one supplement till my body adapts to it and then stop taking it and take something else until my body gets used to that etc and keep cycling on and off between the two different supplements.

Do u think doing this with Clen would be a good idea?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Clen would be fine but just be carefull and do the full research beacuse it can be a little dangerous if abused. you have to cycle it on and off and make sure you drink plenty of water while on it.

good luck


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Laura,

IanUk is right, clen needs to be cycled properly, but it also depends on the dosage. If I were you I would come off for a good 4-6 weeks of any products, and stick with a higher protein diet, and lower the carbs down gradually, this will allow for more fat burning.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Laura,

I've been taking hgh for two years at an anti-aging dose of 1iu per day with great effects and no side effects. I get my bloods measured regularly (i'm a nurse) and it's all good. At the levels needed for body building purposes for a woman you would of course need to take 2 maybe 3iu per day depending on your bodyweight and watch your carbs (keep them lower than with AS) .

I would always do as much research as possible and you should make sure that you do not have any insulin resistance otherwise it will muck around with your blood sugar and actually make you fat and bloated. This is not good and is why some people use insulin as well.

It can "occasionally" be a problem for your thyroid as well, slowing it down", this is why some people use T3.

All said, a glucose monitor and a little HGH can work wonders!

And as for it being expensive, if you know where to look it's cheaper than you'd think!

Hope I haven't bored you, it's my pet subject!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board tracylee46 

its good to see another lady on the board

you sure no your stuff about hgh too.

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Tracylee46,

So what made you decided to start taking HGH in the first place?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey Laura,

Well that's an easy one to answer.. Feelin' old, fat and only mid 30s LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

How did you find out about HGH then? what made you start taking that instead of other supplements?


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

where do we look for the cheaper option then laura?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

HGH is a rich persons' supplement. It is probably the best thing of its kind if you can afford it! Guess i will keep on looking for a cheaper substitute for long lasting effects! Any suggestions?


----------

